# Power steering whine



## LordAnarchy (Jul 3, 2009)

I have had a whine coming from my power steering for about a year and a half. I dosen't leak or feel sluggish just very annoying. has anyone else had this issue? and where could i get a better than oem replacement for it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

OEM replacement is about $750. Google GM Part House.

I have one in my garage for an 04 if your interested. Took it out with30k miles. I upgraded to a Pedders close ration rack. I never had long tubes or anythong on it. Worked fine when installed.

I'll take picks if you want. I would sell for $140 shipped if your interested.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

How is your fluid level?


----------



## LordAnarchy (Jul 3, 2009)

GM4life said:


> How is your fluid level?


The fluid seems to stay at a constant level. I usually check under the hood every couple of weeks to see how all the fluids are. I have had to add some but it was only a small amount over an 18 month span. Could it be that it's just worn out from strees?


----------



## LordAnarchy (Jul 3, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> OEM replacement is about $750. Google GM Part House.
> 
> I have one in my garage for an 04 if your interested. Took it out with30k miles. I upgraded to a Pedders close ration rack. I never had long tubes or anythong on it. Worked fine when installed.
> 
> I'll take picks if you want. I would sell for $140 shipped if your interested.


I really appreciate the offer J but I just spent $575 on a replacement differential and it would be a while bofore i could afford it. If something changes I could contact you. Thank you though, its cool you offerd.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

LordAnarchy said:


> I really appreciate the offer J but I just spent $575 on a replacement differential and it would be a while bofore i could afford it. If something changes I could contact you. Thank you though, its cool you offerd.


No problem. Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Drain the fluid and replace with Lucas power steering stop leak additive. It's worked wonders on noisey pumps and racks before and it's only 10 bucks. well worth the money to give it a try.



Plus they use a blue `65 GTO in their adds!!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Plus they use a blue `65 GTO in their adds!!


Gotta say it... There is a GTO in Transformers too:rofl:


----------

